# Mr



## Jimmyjoe (Apr 28, 2016)

Final Offer IAT

Hi Guys

I have received an initial offer with IAT. However, I would like to know how long it takes before one is given the final offer. I have plans to make for my notice period with my current employer since they have told me not to resign before the final offer is given.

Help please ladies and gentlemen

Regards

Joe


----------



## gabeszusa (May 6, 2016)

Jimmyjoe said:


> Final Offer IAT
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
Im in the same boat
Have received the initial at the 20th of April but nothing since than
Many paperwork has to be done as well
What is your agency?

Gabeszusa


----------

